# Does whole cow's milk cause congestion, sniffles?



## CarrieK (Feb 22, 2005)

My DS is 14 months old and loves milk! He drinks breastmilk in the morning and night only (please don't flame me on my breastfeeding frequency - it works for me physically and psychologically - plus, DS mostly rejects the breast during the day as I do offer at times), and can drink organic whole milk and/or toddler formula from a bottle or sippy cup. Most of the time he drinks whole milk during the day for cost reasons. He's gotta be drinking at least 24-30 oz a day of breastmilk and whole milk/formula. My issue is, DS has been phlemy, congested for almost 1 month and the only thing I can think of as the cause is the whole milk. Sometimes, he'll cough in his sleep and he's never done this before we introduced whole milk at 12 months. DS does not like juice, only milk and sometimes water, which he'll only take a few sips of with solid food. I'm happy that DS likes milk so much and not too picky about what kind of milk! Has anyone else experienced this? Should I try a "different" milk to reduce all the snorkeling?

thank you for your advice!


----------



## Delight (Sep 19, 2002)

Hmmmm....yes, I would say that could be it. Milk is one of the most phlem causing things you put in your body. That's why singers NEVER drink milk before singing!







I notice a huge change in my throat/congestion when I have any dairy, but especially milk. Here is a great article telling about milk causing phlegm... http://www.newstarget.com/002707.html

He recommends going off of dairy for 7 days and seeing the difference. That's what I would say....just go off it for a week and see if the coughing stops.

Good luck!


----------



## HerthElde (Sep 18, 2003)

I personally get very congested on dairy if the cows are grain-fed, but not on raw milk from pastured cows. Most dairy products come from grain-fed cows, and it's not a natural diet for cows. Plus, I'm sensitive to grains, so I think that for me that has a lot to do with it.


----------



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

Milk is definately phlem causing. I find that pastured, raw milk is a bit less so, but it still causes some. I think that goat's milk is somewhat less phlem-causing, though I've never switched 100% to goat's milk so I can't tell you anecdotally to what degree. All I know is when I switch just my milk to goat's milk (not cheeses and other dairy products,) the nighttime pressure in my ears diminishes.


----------



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

Forgot a point - switching from milk to more formula won't neccisarily help. I believe even soy formula has dairy components. Unless you can afford hyperallergenic formulas, anyway.

For that matter, dairy formulas contain soy ingredients, too. Severe congestion could be a reaction to componants of the formula, not neccisarily the milk.


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Yep, when I was little, drinking milk caused bad UTIs and for even longer, it made me (and my brother) super stuffy and phleghmy.


----------



## sanguine_speed (May 25, 2005)

We stopped drinking milk months ago and our health has improved considerably. Sadly, when I was younger, I had my adeniods removed because no one thought to suggest removing milk from my diet







: . It is definitely related to congestion.
People think it is heathenous that my children do not drink milk.


----------



## mykidsmom3 (Jul 24, 2005)

My 2.5 year old dd gets runny nose, cough and congestion with ANY dairy....she drinks rice milk


----------

